# Eden Multi-Meat and Fish Formula



## Rach_Honey

Hi all, just wondered if anybody had heard of this new dry dog food? 

Eden Multi-Meat and Fish Formula

I just got sent an email by a stockist, and this was mentioned so thought i would have a look. 

Its made in the UK, its got 80% meat sources and 20% from veg, fruit and herbs. No cereals, no artificial ingredients sounds good to me! It looks like the true meat content is about 50%, which is better than a lot of dry foods. 

Although i feed Honey raw/freeze dried raw, when i was looking at kibble, there wasnt a lot of choice here in the UK. You could order Acana/Orijen etc but shipping costs aswell as the product itself - lots of ££££! 

Eden is £49.99 for 15kg, so if you were feeding 100 grams a day, then this would last you 150 days (5 months). 

Just thought i'd mention it - what does everyone think? x


----------



## *Chloe*

I am just changing mine onto this they have been eating it for about 3 weeks now and seem to be doing really well on it, I was feeding fish 4 dogs which they loved until they changed the formula recently to include more fillers and less fish :s


----------



## Rach_Honey

Ah fab, it does look great, i think if i ever needed to go back to kibble, i'd certainly give this a try! 
The price seems great too - esp feeding more than one!


----------



## Aquarius

I'm dying to try this - I have asked a local pet shop to look into getting it into stock. The only postage rate I can find on their site for posting to Ireland is "up to 30 kg - £24.99" yikes! If my pet store can't get it I will query the postage.


----------



## Wicked Pixie

I have also heard good things about it, it got a 5 star rating on whichdogfood.co.uk the UK version of dogfood advisor. Best of all it is made in the UK and is really cheap!!! £29.99 for 7.5kg, £49.99 for 15kg and they do a 400g sample for £5 (only one per customer though.) It is cheap because they haven't wasted money on fancy packaging (it comes in plain polythene bags) and they are marketing it as a working dog food, so no VAT added.
Eden Holistic Pet Foods


----------



## Rach_Honey

Eek £24.99 is a lot! I hope you can convince your pet shop to stock it!

No VAT for working dog food? I didnt know that, thats good. Just had a look on that site, thanks, it rates this higher than Ziwipeak lol!


----------



## *Chloe*

Jane I see they have and Ireland fb page now so they may be able to advise you on some stockists there


----------



## Aquarius

Thanks Chloe  do you mean this page? - Eden Holistic Pet Foods

I can't seem to find a list of Irish retailers - will have to root around, I will contact my pet shop today, I asked them about two weeks ago so they might have an answer by now.

Do your's like the food?


----------



## *Chloe*

yeah mine really like it 

this is the page https://www.facebook.com/groups/434013383321953/


----------



## Aquarius

Got it - thanks! I was going around in circles - there's a mobile number to ring, so I will check my pet shop and then if they don't have it I'll give them a call! It looks great and I love too that it is made in UK


----------



## Buildthemskywards

I was thinking about switching from ZP to a dry food because Mylo's tummy just seems to do better on dry food. When he was eating some of Willow's food her breeder gave her with the ZP his poo was a lot more solid. Would you guys go for this food or Orijen puppy? Also, how do you store your dried food and how long will it last for? Thanks


----------



## Wicked Pixie

Ingredients wise this food is on par with Acana/Orijen. My one concern would be that it only comes in large bags, 7.5kgs is going to last two Chihuahuas a very long time, longer than I would want to store it. I am interested to see what people who feed dry food say, how long they consider it safe to store.


----------



## Buildthemskywards

Yea, that's why I was wondering how long it would last and how to store it. Willow can't be more than 2lbs at the moment and Mylo is between 6 and 7lbs so that's gonna last a long while! It would last a 5kg dog 5 months and my two don't add up to 5kg together!


----------



## Rach_Honey

When i used to feed dry, i bought a container (just one from asda, like the cereal ones) and filled that up for everyday use. With the big bag of dry food, i bought a vacuum pack bag that it would fit in, and vacuumed it lol, so no air could spoil the food. 

Then i only had to refill the cereal container every month or so, and then vacuum the big bag again. 

I dont know if that was the right thing to do, but it worked, and the kibble was always nice and fresh. Obviously, always make sure you dont use the kibble after its use by date, but i think most products have a year or so life on them? x


----------



## *Chloe*

I buy 15kg of food at a time as i have 6 to feed, and I store it in a food storage container from pets at home keeps it very fresh


----------



## Rach_Honey

I've been in contact with Eden - a lady called Carol runs it, she seems lovely and very hot on nutrition/health, as she should be i know.

She is a breeder and shower from Stoke - oh my days, i joined her group on FB, you need to see her Chi's to believe them - they are just so beautiful, she has tons! All in the home, all healthy and happy! I want to get in their baskets and snuggle them!  

It seems there are lots of Chi's on her group being switched over to Eden (most from RC, Science Diet etc etc) which can only be a good thing! They also do the small bite kibble. 

I've ordered a sample pack, just to see what its like really! Ha i like trying new foods, Honey is always so fussy, so it will be good to know what she makes of it!


----------



## Aquarius

They now have €10 euro shipping to Ireland or free shipping if you spend over €75  unfortunately I didn't order enough for free shipping but €10 isn't too bad.

I ordered the 7.5kg bag, I will see how they like it!

I bought a dog food container ages ago which holds about 7.5kg in Pets at Home or someother large petfood shop, from memory it was around £10 or £15 - it's a big container with a lid which is airtight, it's perfect for dry food bags - I then fill a cereal container every so often for day to day use.


----------



## Buildthemskywards

I've just ordered a 7.5kg bag too. It was 4.99 for delivery but there was no way I was going to spend over £75 unless I bought food for the next year and a half! I really hope they like it. I hope it comes soon too because I'm almost out of ZP. I think the ZP is too rich and contributing to Mylo's tummy troubles. I may buy some more ZP and use it like a topper or something though. I bought a storage bin from Amazon. It was £25 but it came highly recommended and the only lower one was £17 with only one review. I thought I best get something I'm sure of at that price. I'll pick up a cereal container too. I'll let you all know how it goes once it arrives.


----------



## fayzoe

I have had Max and Ruby on Eden for six weeks now and my two love it. Ruby is nine month old and coat is lovely and soft.


----------



## Terri

I contacted Carol on Facebook about this food too and hopefully getting a sample soon.
Have heard great things.
Hope it works for mine.

I have been feeding Acana to my 3 for ages.
Both Dillon and Darla since they were puppies, but now Dillon just isnt doing well on it anymore.
Runny poos with mucus and even blood at times.
He is on meds now.
I also noticed Darla and Daisy's tear staining getting worse and they are a bit itchy now as well.
I heard Acana changed their formula, so am not happy about it anymore.

Only thing is i may not be able to do the switch over a couple of weeks for Dillon since he cant take the Acana anymore at all it seems.
Will be speaking to my vet on Thursday anyway and will ask about that.

Right now he is getting chicken again and some pasta as advised by the vet.
I was slowly adding in more Acana, and when it was almost all Acana the poos got runny again. Nightmare!


----------



## Lisa T

Hi I've been feeding Eden for about 6 weeks now, mine really love it. I wanted them on ZP but they really didn't take to it that well. So far so good on Eden though.


----------



## Rach_Honey

I changed Honey over too! It's so much easier to get and easier to give. She's doing really well, no changes - still lots of energy and a nice healthy coat! X


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Chloe*

Mine are doing really good on Eden too


----------

